# Laufposen-Montage



## Magic_Moses (11. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin zwar schon etwas älter, angel aber noch nicht allzu lange und habe von daher viele Fragen an die Profis.
Mich würde der grundsätzliche Aufbau einer Laufposen-Montage interessieren (bebildert wäre natürlich die Krönung #6).
Hierbei interessiert mich besonders die Art des Stoppers. Mir stellt sich nämlich insbesondere die Frage, wie der Stopper durch den ziemlich engen Spitzenring passt bzw., welche Art von Stopper sich hier am besten eignet.
Ich fahre am Sonntag für 2 Tage zum Angeln an einem grossen Stillgewässer und würde da nebenbei gerne mal eine Laufposen-Montage ausprobieren, weil mir diese Technik bislang noch nicht geläufig ist.
In der Hoffnung auf viele Antworten,

Moses


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

Mein Stopperknoten seit 16 Jahren:

Bindfaden oder besser 15er Fireline und ein Stück Fliesenlegergummi paralell zur Hauptschnur legen. Das Gummi mit der Fireline anbinden wie einen Plattenhaken. 
Vier Windungen sind genau richtig.
Schön strammziehen. Die Enden Kurz abschneiden. 
Am besten zwei Stopperknoten binden. Die kontern sich dann gegenseitig oder wenn man mal flacher stellen will geht der obere Stopper als "Merker".
Dieser Knoten geht auch durch feinste Matchrutenringe und hält einmal gebunden oft Jahre. Indianerperle zwischen Pose und Stopper nicht vergessen.


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

wegen deiner PN #h 

Fliesenlegergummi sieht so aus


----------



## Magic_Moses (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

LOL

Wenn du doch Maurerschnur meinst, wieso schreibst du dann was von Fliesenlegergummi? #2 
Aber vielen Dank für den netten Ratschlag - ich werd's gleich am Wochenende ausprobieren und dich dann ggf. für meinen Misserfolg verantwortlich machen, wenn ich mit mit dem "Gummi" nix fange.  

Petri,

Moses


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

ne das ist schon ne Gummischnur   

Ich kenn das unter Fliesenlegergummi. 

Das Bild hab ich hier geklaut. Kan ja auch nix dafür das die tüddeln


----------



## Igor (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

@ Truttafriend

Was ist eine Indianerperle?

Gruß Igor


----------



## Schleuse (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

@ Moses,

 noch einfacher... es gibt auch Fadenstopper fertig gebunden zu kaufen. Mit dabei sind auch kleine Perlen, die nach dem Stopper auf die Schnur geschoben werden und ein Festhängen bzw. Überrutschen der Laufpose verhindern.


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*



			
				Igor schrieb:
			
		

> @ Truttafriend
> 
> Was ist eine Indianerperle?
> 
> Gruß Igor



@Igor
das sind kleine Kunststoffperlen. 
Übrigens: Herzlichst willkommen im Anglerboard







Meine Erfahrung mit Fadenstoppern sind sehr schlecht. Die taugen nicht die Bohne. Verrutschen zu leicht und sind viel zu groß. Beispielsweise an der Matche nerven die nur. Sehr lange halten tun sie auch nicht. Mein Stopper ist sehr fein und gleitet überall durch. Selbst wenn ich an einem sehr tiefem See fische und der Stopper ist mehrere Wicklungen auf der Rolle ist das kein Problem.


----------



## Igor (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

@ Magic_Moses



siehe mal da: 
http://www.angler-online.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1433 

Gruß Igor


----------



## Schleuse (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

@ Tim,

 hast recht, bei feinen Matchrutenringen könnten die Dinger zum Prob werden. Ich verwende sie auch nur zum gröberen Aalfischen - völlig  ausreichend und Haltbarkeit war bis dato auch OK.#6


----------



## Igor (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

@ Truttafriend
Danke.



			
				Truttafriend 
Meine Erfahrung mit Fadenstoppern sind sehr schlecht. Die taugen nicht die Bohne. Verrutschen zu leicht und sind viel zu groß. Beispielsweise an der Matche nerven die nur. Sehr lange halten tun sie auch nicht...[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> bin ganz deiner Meinung. Leider kann ich mir dein Stopperknoten nicht ganz vorstellen.
> Wo kriege ich so eine Fliesenlegergummischnur?
> 
> Gruß Igor.


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

die Gummischnur gibts in jedem Baumarkt.


----------



## acker_666 (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

Fadenstopper schlecht ?! Ich hab nicht's anderes!
 Versuch's doch mal mit Monof. !
 Die Geflochtne ist für Matchringe ist zu fett, aber wie dick soll der 
 Stopper den sein ?
 Doch Vorsicht bei Monof. auf Monof. beim verschieben, das kann ziemlich 
 warm ( heiß ) werden !


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

Jo Fadenstopper halte ich für schlecht.

War eben nochmal schnell im Keller und hab Bilders gemacht.
Als Größenvergleich mit 16er Wirbel an der Matche.










Das Gummi wirkt wie ein ABS. Es wird nichts heiss und der Stopper verrutscht nie von selbst. Kleiner und effektiver geht nicht.


----------



## Schleuse (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

schöne Sache Tim, das müßte doch auch mit normalem Gummi funzen wenn er klein genug ist, oder?
  Was hat'n die Schnur auf den Bildern für ne Stärke?


----------



## Truttafriend (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

das ist eine 15er Fireline. Ein Rest der mal beim Aufspulen übrigblieb. Mit den 20m mach bis zur Rente Stopper  

Früher hab ich Bindfaden genommen. Der ist aber sehr empfindlich beim zuziehen. Das Gummi soll ja etwas gequetscht werden und da riss der Nähfaden immer.

Fireline ist perfekt dafür.


----------



## Schleuse (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

Danke Tim,

 werd ich auch mal probieren!#6


----------



## Magic_Moses (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

Hi,

vielen Dank euch allen für die gutgemeinten Ratschläge und Tipps! Nachdem ich jetzt die Bilder gesehen habe muss ich sagen, dass mir die Montage von Truttafriend wirklich gefällt. Statt dem vorderen Gummi kann ich doch aber bestimmt auch ne Gummi-Perle aufziehen oder? Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe ist ja nur der Posenstopper (also das hintere Fliesenlegergummi) entscheidend für diese Montage.


----------



## Truttafriend (12. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

Um Missverständnisse auszuschliessen: ich binde immer zwei Stopper auf die Schnur. Die Kontern sich und man kann auch schnell mal mit einem Stopper flacher stellen ohne gleich die ursprüngliche Tiefe "zu vergessen"

Als Perle nehme ich kleine Indianerperlen. Auf dem Bild eine Transparente.

Die Perle sorgt dafür, dass der Posenwirbel nicht über die Stopper rutscht. Die sind nämlich sehr klein. Aber das ist so gewollt.

Gummiperlen würde ich nicht nehmen. Die haben einen hohen Reibungswiderstand und verhindern einen vernünftigen Transport der Montage durch den Wirbel.

200 Indianerperlen kosten im Bastelladen 1,50Euro.


----------



## Magic_Moses (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

Hi zusammen!

Hab' Truttas' Montage in den letzten Tagen ausgiebig getestet und bin wirklich überzeugt davon. Die Fänge waren prächtig und es gab tatsächlich keine Probleme mit dieser Montage. Neben einigen leider untermaßigen Karpfen haben sich einige prächtige Rotaugen und Schleien an der Rute ausgetobt. 
Zugegeben: ich habe endlos lange gebraucht, bis ich die Stopper so wie Trutta montiert hatte, was allerdings mehr an meinen 5 Daumen je Hand liegt - ich hasse diese Knotenfrickelei wie die Pest, aber es hat sich hier in jedem Fall gelohnt.
Die Pose am Wirbel zu montieren ist auch eine Idee, auf die ich selber nie gekommen wäre, aber da hat mir das Bild geholfen. Auf diese Weise kann ich je nach Gewässer und Strömung ohne Aufwand die Pose wechseln.

An dieser Stelle also nochmals meinen Dank an alle, die sich hier zu Wort gemeldet haben! :m


----------



## Truttafriend (16. Juni 2004)

*AW: Laufposen-Montage*

das freut mich besonders MM.
Klasse das dir das System gefällt.

Der Wirbel ist praktisch. So kann man auch für den Transport die Pose entfernen und zerstört sie nicht unbeabsichtigt im Futteral. Der schnelle Wechsel auf ein anderen Waggler ist natürlich auch ok :m 

Einmal diese Knoten gebunden wirst du sehr lange Zeit keine Neuen machen müssen. Denk beim verschieben dran immer die Finger etwas mit Spucke zu befeuchten. Das Gummi stoppt wirklich sehr.


Hab Dank für dein positives Feedback #h


----------

